# Did I buy a Ridley I can't use? Sizing question...



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Got a terrific deal on a barely-used medium 2007 Excalibur, not thinking anything of sizing...I know, stupid, def. my fault, and now I'm thinking I'm going to pay the price. Had two other frames called medium -- of course by other manufacturers — which is why I did it, but still, yes, dumb.

Now the question is what, if anything can I do about it.

I'm a fraction under 5-9 with a 32.25 inseam --- hey precision is everything! -- and arms that are toward the long side rather than the short side, but close to average.

On the Ridley chart, the effective seat tube is around 54, but the effective top tube is 56.5.
I love the frame but of course the burning question is can I ride it? Maybe by using a relatively short stem, like a 95mm or 100mm stem?
I don't think standover will be an issue at all, more like the top tube and general dimensions. I'm not racing, just fast training....
I've been fitted on Specilized Tarmacs and Roubaixs, and 54cm (effective, since theyre compact) seems about right.

thoughts, advice? Yeah, I know I can always sell it and move on, but I really like it and would like to use it if I can....


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

ridleys run very large as compared to most other brands. I am 5"8" and came off a 52cm Specialized Tarmac last year. I got measured and was advised by LBS to oeder an XS. debated for a while as I couldnt see going below a S. Ended up taking the advice of the LBS and got the XS and boy was I glad. Fits like a glove with a 100mm stem. A M in ridley is pretty muuch a L in any other brand, nearest I can tell. Sounds like you will be stretched to me and wont be able to get properly fitted to that bike but good luck.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

You need a small. Sorry...
I'm 6'1" with long arms and ride a Medium Helium w/a 120 stem.
They size out big...


----------



## upchudw (Jul 28, 2008)

Ridleys have a pretty relaxed seat tube. So the medium is pretty much a 56. I had a medium Giant TCR with a 55.5 top tube and a 73 degree seat tube. The Ridley also has a 73 degree seat tube. I made up the difference in top tube length by raising the stem 2cm and using a handlebar with less reach and more drop. Both bikes have 110mm 80 degree stems and measure the same other than top of saddle to bar. So it may be done depending on how close your old bike is to the Ridley.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

upchudw, how big are you?
seems like too, if the seat angle is relaxed I can cheat the seat fwd a faction on the post, and maybe between the stem, that and my fairly upright position it may not be far from off.
on the other hand, it may be wishful thinking, the situation I'm in being one of those that prone to exactly that...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

thumper8888 said:


> upchudw, how big are you?
> seems like too, if the seat angle is relaxed I can cheat the seat fwd a faction on the post, and maybe between the stem, that and my fairly upright position it may not be far from off.
> on the other hand, it may be wishful thinking, the situation I'm in being one of those that prone to exactly that...


@ 5'9" w/a 32 inseam, the medium is too big. Beat around the bush all you want, but that's the truth. You can MAKE any bike work, but that doesn't mean it's correct.
Sell it and get a small...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

thumper8888 said:


> Got a terrific deal on a barely-used medium 2007 Excalibur, not thinking anything of sizing...I know, stupid, def. my fault, and now I'm thinking I'm going to pay the price. Had two other frames called medium -- of course by other manufacturers — which is why I did it, but still, yes, dumb.....


Sounds like it will be too big for you unless you like to really stretch out on the bike but then if that is the case you would probably want a shorter HT than the 17.5 that is on size M.


----------



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

thumper8888 said:


> Got a terrific deal on a barely-used medium 2007 Excalibur, not thinking anything of sizing...I know, stupid, def. my fault, and now I'm thinking I'm going to pay the price. Had two other frames called medium -- of course by other manufacturers — which is why I did it, but still, yes, dumb.
> 
> Now the question is what, if anything can I do about it.
> 
> ...


I have a 08 Damocles in a small i'm selling. P.M. me if you're interested.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I used to ride 57 - 58cm frames (regarded as “Large” in the rest of the world), but then I was surprised at just how large my 2008 Ridley Damocles large size really is—I am 6'0" tall and this bike will easily accommodate someone 6'6". I would have been better suited with the Ridley “Medium” size, perhaps, as the reach is pretty long.


----------

